# Come In



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Please fill out the following information

Name:Matt
Age:16
Handicap:8
drive average:275
what courses do you playrivate and Public
whats your golf status:School team

Whats in your bag?

driver: Callaway X 460 Fujikura stiff shaft 65g. with high kick and low torque
woods: 3 and 5 Taylormade V-Steel
Irons: Taylormade Rac OS2 stiff shaft 3-pw
wedges: rac satin tp 52* 56* 60*
putter: odyssey white steel #1
balls: Taylormade black or Pro V1

best part of your game: short game

whats your longest comfortable club: 6iron and under

What you need most work on: Off the tee box (mainly just the aiming part, I can hit it straight and High)

Whats your favorite thing about this game: It is something fun and enjoyable that you can do for the rest of your life... Nothing like waking up Sunday morning and playing 18 holes.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Name:Bjterry62
Age:45
Handicap:Un-established, but I usually shoot low 80s when I play.
drive average:275
what courses do you playublic
whats your golf status:Restarting - I've been putting four kids and a wife through school for the last 5 yrs.

Whats in your bag?

driver: Titleist 975 LFE 8.5* - GD Purple Ice 85 R Mid bend / Low Torque
woods: Titleist 975F 13.5* & 16.5* - GD Purple Ice FW85 R Mid bend / Low Torque
Irons: Snake Eyes Cavity blades - Wishon design 3-pw - TT DG 300R Parallel tip.
wedges: Snake Eyes Forged 52* & 56* - Wishon Design - TT DG 300R PT
putter: Natural Touch Customs - set of five different exotic woods (Afzelia, Bubinga, Shedua, Macassar Ebony(avatar) & Gabon Ebony) - 325 gm headweight, 33.5", 3* loft, face balanced, Golf Pride Special Oversize cord installed 5* open.
balls: Titleist NXT Tour

Sorry about being longwinded about the putter, but they're not very common.

best part of your game: It varies.

whats your longest comfortable club: 4i down, but I'm pretty comfortable with all of them.

What you need most work on: Course Management. I tend to try to do things I shouldn't do, like draw a 210yd 4i around some trees and hold the green instead of roll into that lake on the left if it. 

Whats your favorite thing about this game: Having those shots like I just mentioned actually work. 

When the kids were small, I used to play almost every day. I'd load em up and we'd go to the course. I lived in Texas at the time and it wasn't unusual to have the course to myself on a warm summer evening. Hcp was about 5 at that time. But they grew up and school got expensive. Had to make a choice.

BT


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Name:aaron
Age:13
Handicap:36
drive average:200
what courses do you playrivate
whats your golf status:myself

Whats in your bag?

driver: N/A
woods: dunlop 3 wood petron impala 23* 7 wood
Irons: macgregor dx 5-sw
wedges: ^
putter: odyssey rossie 2
balls: pinnacle gold

best part of your game: chipping

whats your longest comfortable club: 6 iron

What you need most work on: consistency

Whats your favorite thing about this game: It is fun, my mates play, relaxing, good excercise and very satisfying.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks guys

Lets keep this thing going.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Name: Steve
Age: 15
Handicap: not official, probably 7-9
Drive Average: 250
Public
School team, a few state tournaments every year

Wishon Golf 10.5* Driver
Adams Golf 5 wood
Snake Eyes 3-G
XPC 56*
Stryker 60*
Zebra Putter

Best part of game: Mental
Longest comfortable club: 4
Needs to work on: Getting out more. Two weeks of being bedridden has taken its toll
Favorite thing: The challenge and the beauty. It's an unbeatable game.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Name: Del
Age: 67
Handicap:17
Driver average: 210
What courses do you play: Public
What’s your golf status: available
What’s in your bag?
Driver: Big Bertha 454
Woods: Callaway X - 3 & 5 wood
Tour Edge 7 wood
Jazz 11 wood
Irons: Wilson 5 – 9
Wedges: Spalding PW, Wilson GW, Wilson SW, Spalding LW
Putter: Wilson 
Balls: Srixon AD333
Best part of your game: Fairway Woods
What’s your longest comfortable club: 5 iron
What you need most to work on: putting
What’s your favorite thing about this game: Peace and tranquility of a early morning well manicured golf course, good exercise
Most Memorable Moment - 121 PW hole in one
Longest Driver Ever - 257
Best Round To Date - 81


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Name: Will (tell me you werent shocked, I know...  )
Age: 24
Handicap: Alot
Drive Avg: 250yds
Courses: Where ever I can
Status: Weekend warrior

Bag:
Driver: Wilson Staff Dd5 11.5
Woods: Nickent Genex 3DX 1 14*, 2 17*
Irons: Wilson Staff Di5 3-PW
Wedges: Wilson Staff TW7 56*
Putter: Wilson Harmonized 743
Balls: Wilson Staff Dx2s, Px3s, and 50/50s

Best part of game: irons/putting

Longest comfortable club: 2 hybrid

Part that needs the most work: Driving hands down

Favorite part of game: peaceful serenity of the golf course


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

Name: Don
Age: 32
Handicap: haha *yeah right* 
Drive Avg: between 50-200yds *haha* its no lie...
Courses: public
Status: 3-5 times a week *depends on the wife*

Bag:
Driver: Callaway Big Bertha
Woods: Adams 5 wood, Adams 7 wood
Irons: Callaway Big Bertha
Wedges: a lob wedge i need to throw in the trash... haha
Putter: a northwestern hand me down... i love it...
Balls: pro v1 

Best part of game: 7wood/pitching wedge

Longest comfortable club: 7wood

Part that needs the most work: Driving 

Favorite part of game: early morning, 9 holes, alone, peaceful, beautiful... or, 18holes with a group of buddies, or my son... lots of laughs, lots of hacking, lots of trash talk!!! this game is unbeatable...

*EDITED WITH CBWHEELERS SUGGESTIONS*
best round: par 36, my score 43...

most memorable moment: watching my son sink a 20ft putt, it was luck, but the look on his face, and mine, was priceless...

longest drive: around 200yds...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Would be cool to add fields for "best round" "most memorable moment" "longest drive"


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Will said:


> Name: Will (tell me you werent shocked, I know...  )
> Age: 24
> Handicap: Alot
> Drive Avg: 240 and way to the right
> ...



how do you like the wilson di5 irons? any good?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I better not respond to this one..


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Name: Alex
Age: 45
Handicap: 14
Drive Avg: 220-250 (unless miss hit)
Courses: public, semi-private
Status: 1-2 rounds per week

Bag: Ogio bag for carrying on back; half my rounds I walk.
Driver: Taylor Made 360; 9.5 degree
Woods: Tommy Armour low profile 3 & 5
Hybrid: Taylor Made 3 (19 degree)
Irons: Wilson Fat Shafts 4-9
Wedges: Wilson P, Wilson G, Wilson S
Putter: Odyssey DFX mallet... OMG, I am getting deadly with it!
Balls: Titleist DT-So Lo (love that soft feel)

Best part of game: seems to alternate rounds, although i think my driving is solid.

Longest comfortable club: Driver

Part that needs the most work: Pitching from 40-90 yds.

Favorite part of game: The personal challenge.

Best round: par 72; Shot 77. 8/6/05. Still remember it like yesterday... the ball has been marked and stored away, retired forever. Still my only sub-80 round.

Most memorable moment: Holing in for an eagle from 120 out on a par 4. 

Longest Drive: Somewhere just under 300. Thank you wind and hill!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I better not respond to this one..


Lol yea I had the same line of thinking.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

I know the two of you are very good golfers, but why not respond? Not sure I understand that.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

As soon as I get my new irons I will. I don't like to reveal TOO much


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Lol... That part doesnt relly matter does it.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Rebel 105 said:


> how do you like the wilson di5 irons? any good?


Well, to keep it in perspective, I was coming from some about 10 year old Pro Staff irons, but I really like them. They have pretty good feel for a club more geared toward distance. They do what they are made for very good, long and straight. Good physical feel and comfort on them. All in all Id give them 4/5 stars. Always gotta leave room for improvement. But on sale for $199 is hard to beat the quality for the money.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I better not respond to this one..



Why not respond? Just for fun. No one cares how good or how bad a golfer you are. Lets everyone get to know one another.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Name: Nathan
Age: 19
Handicap: 3.2 (last recorded handicap 1 yr ago)
Drive Avg: 270
Courses: public
Status: Amatuer

Bag: Ping
Driver: Titleist 983k 9.5 YS-6 stiff
Woods: Taylormade vSteel and Callaway steelhead (steel shafts)
Hybrid: None
Irons: Mizuno Mp30's 2-PW
Wedges: Cleveland CG 10's 54,60
Putter: Scotty Cameron Newport 2 studio stainless
Balls: Pro-v1

Best part of game: Putting

Longest comfortable club: 4 iron 

Part that needs the most work: My whole game. Can't zone in on one or you forget about another. So i'll try to improve every part heh the best i can.

Favorite part of game: Mental challenge, competition. Putting (cuz on the green is where you celebrate) Cuz no one jumps up and down on a big drive. Some may tip a hat at a close shot but its when you make that birdie is when you can pump that fist hehe.

Best round: Par 72, Shot 71. Competion 73's and 74's

Most memorable moment: Hole in one on a par 3 course when i was 10 with my mom.

Longest Drive: No clue don't keep track I let the balls with the cart path marks keep track.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Was wondering when we get to hear the ringers 300yards/Cbwheeler respond to this thread...


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

*don't laugh*

Name: John
Age: 28
Handicap: Don't know, but it would be around 50
Drive Avg: 210 straight plus another 40 to the right
Courses: public
Status: Newbie (Actually been playing for years, but only like once a year. Just started taking it seriously weeks ago.)

Bag: Entire bag is a full O'donnell set. Don't know if that's a good brand or not, but they're fine for my level. They were a xmas gift.

Hybrid: This weird looking thing with "fangs" that hang down and dig into the grass.

Balls: X-outs and whatever I find abandoned on the course.

Best part of game: Driving the cart (no accidents yet!)

Longest comfortable club: 6 iron

Part that needs the most work: Using my driver (nothing gets me into more trouble than that thing)

Favorite part of game: The combination of being out in nature and challenging myself.

Best round: 137, but I recently found out that I'd been doing penalties all wrong and giving myself too many. Haven't played a full 18 since, but I bet my score will be a lot lower next time.

Most memorable moment: First time I played at Lake Elizabeth Golf Course near Palmdale, CA. Extremely hilly. It's a blast but you'll get scared just driving the cart down these hills.

Longest Drive: 300 yards on a course that hardly had any grass and the ground was hard as a rock. My ball landed after about 220 and bounced and rolled the rest of the way on a slight downhill slope.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Name-Lyman
Age-14
Handicap-Somewhere around 34, 35ish
Drive Distance-200 straight, 210 in the some other fairway
What courses I play- Public
Golf Status-Horrible, been playing since May of 07'

Whats in my Bag-
Driver- Ram Concept Tour 400cc
woods-GH Plus 3 wood
Hybrid-Intech 4 22°
Irons-Wilson Sam Snead 3,5,7,9 Golden Ram 4,8 Taylor Made RAC OS 6
Wedges-Pure Spin gap wedge
Putter-Intech CG65 putter
Golf Balls-I use a lot of golf balls but not a particular type or brand, but I do the the Top Flite D2 Feel golf ball.
Longest comfortable club- 6 iron because it is a Taylor Made
What I need to work on- Everything, but mostly consistency, and putting
My favorite part of the game- Um well I don't really have on favorite part but all that matters is I like the game.
Best Round- My best round was 82 but the closest I've came to that lately is 91. A guy at the tournament yesterday had a 61 so I am still a long way off.

PS: Hey golfermatt How do you like those Taylor Made RAC OS irons. I am going to save up and get a whole nice complete set and those were the irons on my list.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Alright, I'll respond. Didn't want to because I've seen the trouble threads like this cause..anyway..


Name: Brandon
Age: 18
Handicap: 1.1 (updated)
drive average: 292 yrds 
what courses do you play: Private and Public
whats your golf status: Amateur, former High School player

Whats in your bag?

driver: Krank RHCP 9* Proforce V2 76g. Midkick, XS
woods: Krank RHCP 3 metal Fujikura Vista Pro 70, XS
Irons: Ben Hogan edge CFT TTDG TX-90 S (wanting to pick up some Nike CCI forged)
wedges: Feel 56*, Nomad WRX custom.(Black Fog paint, Thermobonded, custom grind, porting, modfiied grooves) TTDG Sensicore S

Feel Satin series 60* custom grind. TTDG Sensicore S
putter: Heavy Putter, or TM Rossa Mezza Monza VT.
balls: Pro V1 or Pro V1X

best part of your game: course management, short game

whats your longest comfortable club: 3 wood.

What you need most work on: Putting from downhill lies.

Whats your favorite thing about this game: The strategy and challenge of the game. Never the same game twice, always different.

Best Round: -5

Most menorable moment: Double Eagle on a Par 5. Holed out in two. It could also be the time, my cousins' friend killed a stationary Mockingbird in a tree.. That was the funniest damn thing I've ever seen!

Longest Drive: updated, because I remebered the time I launched one off the Grand Canyon, I estimate it went about 500 yards.. If anyone has the chance, do it, it's hella fun!

Longest drive on the course: 382.4(estimated using Google Earth) 



There ya go!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Idk this thread is pretty good, i think it helps us get to know ppl better and see what kind of golfers we are...This is golf its fun to see wat other ppl are doing instead of b ball where its like dude i could so take you 1v1 anyday trash talk lol


----------



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

Name:Chris
Age:15
Handicap:Unestablished, but can someone tell me some online place that i can go to so i can use it everywhere? But probably about 9 or 10
drive average:about 280
what courses do you playublic
whats your golf status:School Team

Whats in your bag?

Driver: r7 460 w/ Reax
Woods: Callaway X 3 wood
Hybrid: Taylormade Burner 19*
Irons: Callaway x-16 4-pw
Wedges: Rac tp black 52*,Callaway X Tour 56*,Cleveland Cg12 60*
Putter: Ping G5i anser
Balls: Pro v1, or Srixon z-urc(s) 

best part of your game: Short game 

whats your longest comfortable club: Driver

What you need most work on: Long Irons

Whats your favorite thing about this game: Its fun, and relaxing.

Best Game: Still need to break 80, but for now it is 80

Most Memorable Moment: Chipping in for the first time

Longest Drive: About 310 on a par 5


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yawn, Stretch. Hey guys!

Name: Cody
Age: 23
Handicap: 5 
Drive Avg: 290ish
Courses: Lots of them
Status: PGTAA Class A Instructor - Still allows me to be a PGA Amateur!

Bag: Izzo - all blue - carry bag - double strap, blah blah - I like to walk
Driver: Alpha 830.2 Plasma - Grafalloy ProLaunch Blue XS
Woods: Taylor Made r5 Titanium 3wood
Hybrid: None currently
Irons: Taylor Made r7 TP - Project X Rifle 6.5
Wedges: Cleveland 588 - 60 RTG, 56 and 51 Chrome
Putter: Taylor Made Rossa Imosa ASGI+
Balls: Pro-v1x

Best part of game: Wedge versatility

Longest comfortable club: 2 iron

Part that needs the most work: Focus

Favorite part of game: Being outside in nature. Getting away from it all. The sound of the ball rattling at the bottom of the cup. The feeling after a perfect shot.

Best round: Par 72 - 78 - Championship Tees - Slope 74.8! (I don't go low very often - hence I need work on Focus)

Most memorable moment: Heh, cracking a ball in half with my 3wood when I was in high school

Longest Drive: Caught one really clean and hit a downslope - 370 yards - This has actually happened about 3 times around the same distance.


----------

